# Connecting VGA laptop to DisplayPort/HDMI Monitor?



## REBDK (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi there.

I just got this Dell UltraSharp U2414H and stupidly enough I didnt check whether it has VGA, which is the only output my laptop supports. It's not a problem for my desktop, with using HDMI but I'd like to connect my laptop sometimes as well.

I see these cables that allows for connecting a VGA Monitor to a DP source but isn't it possible to do the opposite without some insanely expensive converter?

Thanks


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2015)

No.  You will need an active converter.  HDMI/display port don't cary analog signals like old DVI did.


----------



## REBDK (Feb 16, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> No.  You will need an active converter.  HDMI/display port don't cary analog signals like old DVI did.



Hm.. right.

I seem to be pretty terrible at googling for these things.

I don't suppose there's some "all"-in-one converter that maybe also includes composite signal just for the heck of it, with then can be connected to DP or HDMI?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Are you playing games with new monitor or just using it for productivity tasks? 

If it is just productivity task you can just use something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812276008


----------



## arbiter (Feb 16, 2015)

Monoprice sells a couple vga to HDMI box's for about same price.


----------

